# Airlessco LP540 pressure all over the place



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Man, just what I need I generally have the pressure set at 1500 psi on the digital dashboard thingy. But lately, it just keeps building pressure. Sometime the display says its over 10,000 psi or it wont build pressure at all.

Fixes I have tried:

1: Smacking it with a hammer at the top of the inlet pipe where the ball thingy is on the inside

2: Taking the inlet off, removing the steel ball, cleaning all parts, and reinstalling

3: Purge clean hot water to unstick the ball

I have even tried when it does this to just relieve the pressure by opening the purge valve and closing it so it can give it another shot at pressurizing. That worked for a while, but now the damned thing wont build pressure at all. I even let it cycle for about 15 minutes, before shutting it down and retiring it for the weekend.

Please tell me it's not the display...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Do these have a second ball above the inlet tube like Graco's. Stick a nail to see if it moves.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

The ball I am talking about is where the inlet tube connects. But I will try that anyway.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

driftweed said:


> 3: Purge clean hot water to unstick the ball



Sometimes running hot water through your machine will cause you more problems. It will loosen all the dried paint from the hose, the pump and the suction tube. Once it starts getting loose it will stop the ball from completely closing, giving you the problems that your having. Once you get rid of the first piece of dried paint it will work until the next one gets stuck. It happens to all of us and really sucks when it does.

Might just need a good cleaning.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Well, played with it today and showed Nathan (employee) what I was doing. 

I took the inlet off againg, showed him the steel ball, twisted a rag and shoved it up in there to clean it out.

Sure enough, a plastic half moon shape came out. Looked like the tab you pull on on top of a fiver.

I tried the machine again and it's back to normal. I guess sometimes you get so frustrated, you just have to step away and try it the next day haha


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

It's back. The pressure reading is completely wrong. We usually run at 1500 psi. After a while you get to know it by sound. The motor should barely chug, but it's running faster. WHEN it says it's at pressure, it's definitely high at the gun.

I'm playing it safe, and order a new pressure sensor, packing kit, & purge valve.

This crap never happens when your slow...


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

***************************************xx


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Packing kit did the trick.


----------

